# Strange Phobias



## LucidDarkness (Aug 2, 2009)

I know there has been a lot of those "Strange Fetish" threads, and it got me thinking... Is there anything particularly odd that you are scared of?

You can say the more normal things, too, if you want. I'm just curious what scares people.

My Phobias:
- Heights
- Dark water
- Dogs
- Possums
- Wrists being bound


----------



## Asswings (Aug 2, 2009)

When I was still living on the sheep farm, the thing that always used to scare the hell out of me was throwing stuff away in the dumpster, specifically at night.

It was always like, OHGOD, WUT IF THERE'S A HOBO IN THERE OR SOMETHING. Even though that was pretty much retarded being we were MILES away from any sort of store or public location.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 2, 2009)

spiders and creepy crawlies
bridges/falling. (i can be in high places... its just i fear faling, like bridges and over passes.
getting stampeded in crowds (its a form of claustrophobia. i can be in small places, but add a crowed and i get upset.)
big mean dogs.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 2, 2009)

Ticon said:


> OHGOD, WUT IF THERE'S A HOBO IN THERE OR SOMETHING.



HAHAHA
Dude, the hobo would be more scared of you. You're throwing stuff at him.

I've always had a weird fear of really tall monuments and over-sized store signs and stuff. I mean, I'm not scared of them falling on me. For some reason I'm scared I'll fly off the face of the planet. That's my associated fear. Is that, like, the stupidest thing you've ever read?


----------



## Koray (Aug 2, 2009)

Hights
Dark waters
Slightly an insect phobia (mostly because many of them are disgusting :S)

That's about it...


----------



## Asswings (Aug 2, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> HAHAHA
> Dude, the hobo would be more scared of you. You're throwing stuff at him.



Inorite? But the thread IS asking about weird phobias, after all. XD


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 2, 2009)

Ticon said:


> When I was still living on the sheep farm, the thing that always used to scare the hell out of me was throwing stuff away in the dumpster, specifically at night.
> 
> It was always like, OHGOD, WUT IF THERE'S A HOBO IN THERE OR SOMETHING. Even though that was pretty much retarded being we were MILES away from any sort of store or public location.


No way!! I used to be afraid to throw things away in the garbage outside of my house at night because I was afraid that there was a hobo hiding in one of our cars.. Hobos at night is a scary thought... -_-;;


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 2, 2009)

Going blind/deaf/whatever.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 2, 2009)

The ocean
Spiders (I know, it's ironic)
Centipedes/millipedes
Other small bugs with "too many" legs
Injections (not needles, just the act of something getting injected)
Clusters of holes

Yep.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 2, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Clusters of holes



akldfj;;askldfj I forgot about that. ;_;

I've seen ALL the shock images, and the only thing that freaked me out was the lotus breast one. Anything like that gives me a freaked out creepy-crawling feeling too, and I want to run away. XD


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 2, 2009)

Ticon said:


> akldfj;;askldfj I forgot about that. ;_;
> 
> I've seen ALL the shock images, and the only thing that freaked me out was the lotus breast one. Anything like that gives me a freaked out creepy-crawling feeling too, and I want to run away. XD


That and pictures of those toads that give birth from the holes on their back, holy crap


----------



## Robertraccoon (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a few phobias


war or invasion from another country or alien
not being able to breath (drowning ect)
spiders & bigger spiders
ceasing to exist
people being the way they are forever
raccoons going extinct


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 2, 2009)

Being encased in something that does allow me to move but being kept alive D:


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 2, 2009)

When I was really little I was afraid of vampires in the toilet that would attack you if you sat down... >__<


----------



## Jelly (Aug 2, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> That and pictures of those toads that give birth from the holes on their back, holy crap



See, I always kind of thought it was just me that thought clusters of holes were horrible in every possible way.

OH MAN
ITS LIKE DISCOVERING THE FURRY FANDOM ALL OVER AGAIN

:gay:

UGH
AND THE TOAD OF WHICH YOU SPEAK IS A TERRIBLE CREATURE
I WOULD PITY IT, BUT I JUST NEVER WANT TO THINK ABOUT IT AGAIN :CCCC


----------



## pheonix (Aug 2, 2009)

Spiders, the ocean, heights, large groups of people, and fear of rejection.

strange phobias: Things being out of place, tech getting wet, (even if it's not mine) and things bending too far snapping and hitting me in the face.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 2, 2009)

Harlequin fetus.
Spiders (not deathly so, but don't let them touch me (I should point out that the largest spiders we have here are around an inch in size, including the legs; Larger than that and I'm staying the hell away)).
Asphyxia.
Parasites.
Many things that live in the ocean (specifically squid and their giant/colossal cousins, along with octopuses, but also including crabs, jellyfish and lobsters). This is very strange, since I live in a place that's almost perpetually near the ocean and with a long heritage of oceanfaring.
Getting sick.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 2, 2009)

_Bees._

Just. Fucking. Bees. I have no mouth and I must scream


----------



## Nightingalle (Aug 2, 2009)

ANYTHING that is born naturally with more than 4 legs (Note: I said naturally, things like sheep born with an extra leg from a twin that didn't quite make it don't freak me out).  So that includes ALL insects and any 4+limbed ocean creature. I love eating shrimp but _I can't peel them_, it makes my stomach turn.  I will avoid a butterfly / moth, anything to get away and not have it touch me.

Heights/falling.
Water where I can't see the bottom.


Yep :<


----------



## selkie (Aug 2, 2009)

I used to have a crippling fear of crowds, which made eating lunch in our cafeteria impossible.

I like this better than the fetish thread. :3


----------



## Jelly (Aug 2, 2009)

KoiFishSushi said:


> ANYTHING that is born naturally with more than 4 legs (Note: I said naturally, things like sheep born with an extra leg from a twin that didn't quite make it don't freak me out).  So that includes ALL insects and any 4+limbed ocean creature. I love eating shrimp but _I can't peel them_, it makes my stomach turn.  I will avoid a butterfly / moth, anything to get away and not have it touch me.
> 
> Heights/falling.
> Water where I can't see the bottom.
> ...



So, what that kid with two sets of arms doesn't totally freak you out?
I don't care if its Shiva or whatever.
It is strange and I do not like it.

...lol, you're scared of butterflies? I don't know that's pretty adorable.
I'm sorry, though. I mean. Yeah. That sucks.
(But its cute.)


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 2, 2009)

i cant beleive i forgot:

wild unconrolled fire and getting trappede by fire and losing my most valued possesions in fire. this stems from a series of nightmares i used to have as a kid caused bythis scratchy orange (fla e colred!) blanket.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 2, 2009)

Bees, deep water, and falling.

About it.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 2, 2009)

I used to be afraid of Door knobs 
(I believed someone was behind the door, and was able to see everything in the room. And the reflection on the doorknob only let me know that everything was laid bare for it to see. Jesus)
-I was afraid of dark interior spaces (Indoors in the dark).
-I was afraid of things possibly being in my house. 
-I was afraid of forests during the day time.
-I was afraid of the Ocean for a while (I had recurring thoughts and dreams of Tsunamis coming from nowhere).
-I was afraid of my peers. Now, I don't care, because if they try to pull anything, I aint going down without a fight...
-Used to be afraid of Nuclear War
-Used to be afraid of Natural Disasters
-THE GREYS. I ALMOST FORGOT ABOUT THESE FUCKERS. I have had too many bad dreams, and screaming thoughts shoot through my head at random times... Especially when I was younger... Jesus, I loathe them....

I just really don't give a fuck anymore. I am still afraid of much, but I kinda have found a meaning in life, and thus, I have begun to learn to cope with my fears...


----------



## Jelly (Aug 2, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> i cant beleive i forgot:
> 
> wild unconrolled fire and getting trappede by fire and losing my most valued possesions in fire. this stems from a series of nightmares i used to have as a kid caused bythis scratchy orange (fla e colred!) blanket.



See, oddly enough I'm not scared of fire.
I actually had my pillow catch fire while I was sleeping on it.
WHICH WAS GREAT LET ME TELL YOU
I rolled over to greet the day, only to find I got drunk the night before and fucked a forest fire.

@selkie: Oh, so I guess you're, like, totally fearless then?


----------



## selkie (Aug 2, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> @selkie: Oh, so I guess you're, like, totally fearless then?



Nawwww. That was just my big one. It still comes back sometimes, but not enough that I have a full blown panic attack.

I used to be afraid of being possessed, which I suppose is weirder than the crowd thing. At the same time fascinated by it, though. So I'd research it and read about it and get scared out of my mind and keep looking it up and then want to die.

My most consistent fear is going insane or developing some sort of serious mental illness, or the possibility that I already have one and am so messed up that I can't even tell. O: That and baby birds. 

Rambleramblerambleramble.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 2, 2009)

Lol, I sort of have a few.

I'm claustrophobic, arachnophobic, I have a phobia of anything near my eyes, especially sharp/pointy objects and paper (I've had deep paper-cuts on both of my eyes), I hate the dark, and I get really frightened when someone is at my front door.

I may also have an irrational fear of my boyfriend's witch of a mother XD


----------



## Rai Toku (Aug 2, 2009)

Mirrors in a dark room. I can handle each individually (love the dark), but put them together and I'll freak out silently.
Large crowds. Specifically of people I've never met before and can't recognize. I will literally suffocate if placed in a room with lots of people I don't know.
Being abandoned/forgotten. This stems from family roadtrips to North Carolina to visit grandparents, and from the trips home. Every bloody trip, we'd stop in the middle of nowhere in Texas to get gas and for us kids to use the restroom. Every bloody trip, I'd be coming out of the convenience store to watch my family drive off without me -sometimes twice a trip. Started when I was three or four. The last time it happened, I was fifteen (and luckily, had a cell phone).
That's about all I can think of right now.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 2, 2009)

@selkie: Okay, the only thing that threw me off was baby birds.
I've always enjoyed the "what if I'm crazy and nobody's telling me" sensation.

WHAT IF IM RETARDED AND NOBODY'S TELLING ME
OH GOD
A more benign version is "what if I smell and no one's telling me?"

Yeah, I was interested in the phenomenon of possession for a while. They actually hire out anthropologists to treat the situations.
Because, in the cases of Japanese sweat shops (sweat shops owned by the Japanese) people would have possessions in alarming frequency. The reason? It was a fucking sweatshop and people were stuck in a constant, toiling, degrading, low-paying, and totally fucked situation with no freedom, no alone time, and nothing but responsibility. Once they worked out an equivalent system to give them short breaks, and offer the LIE of upward movement, the possessions were more infrequent.

Cambodian possession issues after Pol Pot. Now, that's some crazy onion shit. They have these ontological layers of reality to protect themselves from it. I've got a few papers on it, if you're interested.

Baby birds.
Butterflies.
DOOR KNOBS.
This thread's a trip and a half. :3


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 2, 2009)

Rai Toku said:


> Mirrors in a dark room. I can handle each individually (love the dark), but put them together and I'll freak out silently.
> Large crowds. Specifically of people I've never met before and can't recognize. I will literally suffocate if placed in a room with lots of people I don't know.
> Being abandoned/forgotten. This stems from family roadtrips to North Carolina to visit grandparents, and from the trips home. Every bloody trip, we'd stop in the middle of nowhere in Texas to get gas and for us kids to use the restroom. Every bloody trip, I'd be coming out of the convenience store to watch my family drive off without me -sometimes twice a trip. Started when I was three or four. The last time it happened, I was fifteen (and luckily, had a cell phone).
> That's about all I can think of right now.


 
Looks like you would be afraid of Psychomanteums, then...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychomanteum


----------



## nobu (Aug 2, 2009)

selkie said:


> My most consistent fear is going insane or developing some sort of serious mental illness, or the possibility that I already have one and am so messed up that I can't even tell.



ooh that's a really good one, i gotta go with that
and anything that can kill me without me being aware til its to late


----------



## selkie (Aug 2, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I've got a few papers on it, if you're interested.



Very. 
And baby birds are freaky little demons, thankyousir.

http://57poets.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/baby_bird2.jpg
LOOK AT THAT SHIT. D:


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 2, 2009)

another fear i have is losing my friends, i mean in the "i hate you forever" kind if thing... its happened before and it hurt very bad, cuz it happened when my emotions were thinned out. now im overly cautios with alot of my friends sometims not wanting to piss them off or nothing


----------



## Aurali (Aug 2, 2009)

ants.. ants. I HATE ANTS


----------



## Rai Toku (Aug 2, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Looks like you would be afraid of Psychomanteums, then...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychomanteum



Very much so.


----------



## Nightingalle (Aug 2, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> So, what that kid with two sets of arms doesn't totally freak you out?
> I don't care if its Shiva or whatever.
> It is strange and I do not like it.
> 
> ...



xD Well a kid with two sets of arms is unfortunate and needs a surgery ASAP.  If it came towards me and tried to cling onto my leg, I might back away.  D: But I'm not phobic of it.

;; YES I am.  That episode of Spongebob where the butterfly gets loose in Bikini Bottom, that's me. I don't want it TOUCHING me.  Ughhhh, those legs and MOTHS why do moths puff to DUST, these things I don't understand. ;_;  

My husband says it's cute that I'm afraid of these 'cute' things too XD;


----------



## Nargle (Aug 2, 2009)

selkie said:


> Very.
> And baby birds are freaky little demons, thankyousir.
> 
> http://57poets.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/baby_bird2.jpg
> LOOK AT THAT SHIT. D:



http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/644/skittlesfullbodyforum.jpg
Here's my Skittles when he was 5 weeks =3 You can't tell from the picture, but he had a lot of gray fluffy feathers on his back. The younger ones just had more fluffy gray feathers, but essentially looked the same.

Here he is about three years later, which is just barely mature. He's probably doubled in size.
http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/4898/skittlesmediumshot.jpg


----------



## Nightingalle (Aug 2, 2009)

Birds freak me out a little now that I think about it.  Then again every bird I've ever known has bit me and hated me :<  I think their eyes scare me most DX


----------



## Nargle (Aug 2, 2009)

KoiFishSushi said:


> Birds freak me out a little now that I think about it.  Then again every bird I've ever known has bit me and hated me :<  I think their eyes scare me most DX



Lol, I have several books on raising parrots, and every one of them says parrots are naturally aggressive XD

Skittles bites me VERY rarely, probably once every few months, but I'm the only person he doesn't strait up attack XD I sort of attribute that to the fact that none of my family was ever been very cooperative with training, though. Every time I would bring him near them, they'd all flail around and scream, which freaks him out and makes him feel like he needs to defend himself. Now I think he has serious trust issues with everyone BUT me.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 2, 2009)

large open areas
spiders, bugs of most any kind.
waking up with no one left in existance
waking up with no one knowing me.
Twilight Zone related fears.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 2, 2009)

KoiFishSushi said:


> Birds freak me out a little now that I think about it.  Then again every bird I've ever known has bit me and hated me :<  I think their eyes scare me most DX



Raptors of all kinds are total and absolute dicks.
I can not stand them.

OH GOD.
AND I HATE COCKATOOS.
There was one at a local pet store I used to go to on occasion, and they had one. THEY WOULD LET IT FLY AROUND. BUT THE WORST:

It would climb somewhere close to you, raise its mohawk-fringe, stare at you, and SCREAM AT THE TOP OF ITS LUNGS LIKE A BABY.

Can we have a medical term for that. Because that's a pretty big phobia of mine, right there. That fucking bird.


----------



## selkie (Aug 2, 2009)

Nargle said:


> http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/644/skittlesfullbodyforum.jpg
> Here's my Skittles when he was 5 weeks =3 You can't tell from the picture, but he had a lot of gray fluffy feathers on his back. The younger ones just had more fluffy gray feathers, but essentially looked the same.
> 
> Here he is about three years later, which is just barely mature. He's probably doubled in size.
> http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/4898/skittlesmediumshot.jpg



Aw, see...
Those are okay. <3


----------



## nobu (Aug 2, 2009)

A major one just clicked into my head. You know that person who nobody wants as part of a conversation but is totally oblivious even tho everyone is giving off the gtfo vibe? I'm scared to death that's me and nobody will tell me. i'm terrified of this.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 2, 2009)

nobu said:


> A major one just clicked into my head. You know that person who nobody wants as part of a conversation but is totally oblivious even tho everyone is giving off the gtfo vibe? I'm scared to death that's me and nobody will tell me. i'm terrified of this.



-vibes at-
(â•¬ à² ç›Šà² )

....Kidding, kidding. XD


----------



## Jelly (Aug 2, 2009)

nobu said:


> A major one just clicked into my head. You know that person who nobody wants as part of a conversation but is totally oblivious even tho everyone is giving off the gtfo vibe? I'm scared to death that's me and nobody will tell me. i'm terrified of this.



Everyone is a little bothered by that, I think. I sometimes get the feeling people don't want to be around me. But its mostly on the internet where that manifests.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Aug 2, 2009)

golf balls... stupid freakin golf balls. I hate it when the weather man says "golf ball size hail" i'm like "Noooo! Can't you say ping pong ball size?"

This is a fear because of being hit in the head twice with a golf ball.

I'm also scared of roaches and dirty water that I can't see the bottom.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 2, 2009)

When I was a kid, my parents made the mistake of letting me watch Poltergeist.  To this day, my greatest phobia is still a TV set left tuned to static.

The other strange phobias are centipedes, black widows, and arachnids that scurry faster than roaches.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 2, 2009)

My current fears:

-Drowning, choking, any form of death related to lack of air.
-Thieves and break-in's, if you read my thread on them you would see why.
-Dark and deep water.
-Heights.
-Ghosts.
-Being possessed.
-Abduction by aliens.
-Going blind/deaf.
-Planes.

Fears I got over:

-Lightning and thunder.
-Loud noises.
-Guns.
-Bugs.
-Cats.
-Dogs.


----------



## Lazydabear (Aug 2, 2009)

The Fear of Death whats that called Necrophobia?


----------



## Nargle (Aug 2, 2009)

I used to be afraid of birds and dogs larger then 40 lbs or so. But now I own a parrot and frequently visit dog parks with tons of big dogs =3


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 2, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> -Ghosts.
> -Being possessed.
> *-Abduction by aliens.*


 
FUCK. I HAVE NIGHTMARES OF THIS ALL THE FUCKING TIME... ESPECIALLY SINCE CLOAKED PEOPLE WHERE MY IMAGINARY FRIENDS, AND SINCE I HAD NIGHT TERRORS AS A KID...


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 2, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> -Abduction by aliens.



dont play Mothership Zeta then.


jesusfish2007 said:


> FUCK. I HAVE NIGHTMARES OF THIS ALL THE FUCKING TIME... ESPECIALLY SINCE CLOAKED PEOPLE WHERE MY IMAGINARY FRIENDS, AND SINCE I HAD NIGHT TERRORS AS A KID...



you either.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm afraid of running out of oxygen when the car's turned off. Even if the air conditioning will be on in just a few minutes, I'll freak out unless at least one window is cracked.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm afraid of: 
playing sports such as football, basketball, baseball, etc.
being in the woods while it's dark
starving to death
forest fires (I live 50 miles from the birth place of Smokey the Bear XD)
being impaled
becoming ill (even so much as the common cold)
I'm also afraid that I might kill someone (no one in particular, I'm just afraid that I'll commit the crime of homicide)
I'm afraid that I won't be happy with any career choice I make in the future
and I'm afraid of my family


----------



## Nargle (Aug 2, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> and I'm afraid of my family



Mafia?


----------



## ForestFox91 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Mafia?


no they are just angry people


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 2, 2009)

Here's one: Being unable to move or control your own body, and being completely aware and able to feel everything.

 "I have no mouth and I must scream."


----------



## X (Aug 2, 2009)

lets see, weird phobias/fears include: 


 murky water


 when its pitch black i have a fear of large killer creatures (unless i have a knife, then i feel fairly safe)


 rape


 weird 40 yo men in fur covered suits.


 computer failure


disease
(i used to be afraid that if i was injured/beaten to the very edge of death, something in my mind would snap, and the poor bastard(s) who started it would be torn apart.)


----------



## SWSU-Master (Aug 2, 2009)

Any sort of pain to the Eye
Soda (Won't even touch the bottles)
Being alive, but not able to move at all
Styrafoam (I cringe everytime I'm near it)
Ostriches (sp? Bad experience at one of those drive through zoo's)
Waking up and having my bed surrounded by zombies


----------



## X (Aug 2, 2009)

SWSU-Master said:


> Soda (Won't even touch the bottles)
> Styrafoam (I cringe everytime I'm near it)



those are pretty strange.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 2, 2009)

SWSU-Master said:


> Any sort of pain to the Eye
> Soda (Won't even touch the bottles)
> Being alive, but not able to move at all
> Styrafoam (I cringe everytime I'm near it)
> ...



So if an ostrich strapped you down to your bed, whilst surrounded by zombies, and then threw a Styrofoam cup of soda at your eye, that would be a pretty traumatizing experience for you?

**Writes that down**


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 2, 2009)

another of my fears is all my teeth shattering and falling out. im a night grinder, so somethimes id have nightmres that i ground them till they fell out roten...

its already started comoing true! one of my molers rotted, and i just lostanother molar filling

the only soda im afraid of is Sunkist orange. its gtot bad karma and meories for me so i cant drink the stuff or even TOUCH a 20oz bottle without getting upset.

i also run from the mere sound of the song "mend a broken heart" by the BeeGees, cuz it represents a very dark time for me, and it makes my head hurt and ears bleed.


----------



## selkie (Aug 2, 2009)

Nargle said:


> So if an ostrich strapped you down to your bed, whilst surrounded by zombies, and then threw a Styrofoam cup of soda at your eye, that would be a pretty traumatizing experience for you?
> 
> **Writes that down**



It sounds like some grotesque initiation for the forums. O:


:3


----------



## Nargle (Aug 2, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> another of my fears is all my teeth shattering and falling out. im a night grinder, so somethimes id have nightmres that i ground them till they fell out roten...
> 
> its already started comoing true! one of my molers rotted, and i just lostanother molar filling
> 
> ...



Ooh, I'm afraid your teeth aren't rotting because you're grinding them, it probably has something to do with your diet and poor oral hygiene habits.


----------



## Conte (Aug 2, 2009)

I totally hate dark water.  I'm afraid there's something in it that's going to like bite my leg off.  And that jus' nasty yo'.  

But seriously, I see kids swimming in those huge ponds and shiz and I wanna cry.  I could never do that.  You can't see what's at the bottom.  What if you're swimming over dead bodies?  And while I do know dead bodies float - it still disturbs me.  

I don't know if it's a phobia or not - but I hate getting water out of the kitchen faucet at night.  There's a window right over the sink and every time I get a glass I have to wonder if someone is watching me.  YA NEVER KNOW.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 2, 2009)

Conte said:


> I totally hate dark water.  I'm afraid there's something in it that's going to like bite my leg off.  And that jus' nasty yo'.
> 
> But seriously, I see kids swimming in those huge ponds and shiz and I wanna cry.  I could never do that.  You can't see what's at the bottom.  What if you're swimming over dead bodies?  And while I do know dead bodies float - it still disturbs me.
> 
> I don't know if it's a phobia or not - but I hate getting water out of the kitchen faucet at night.  There's a window right over the sink and every time I get a glass I have to wonder if someone is watching me.  YA NEVER KNOW.



Those bodies could be tied down by rocks. O.O

I think I have a new phobia now. THANKS A LOT.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 2, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Ooh, I'm afraid your teeth aren't rotting because you're grinding them, it probably has something to do with your diet and poor oral hygiene habits.


that never stopped my dreams from having my teeth just shatter and fall out >_>

its actually pretty comon between night-grinders... these falling out teeth nightmare.

as for the rotten molar... it happened was i lost a filling, and the denteist couldnt see me till am onth later... it just deterieated (it shattered more, and now no filling will hold, and the pain of one there is too sever... i gotta get the remenants removed)


----------



## Jelly (Aug 2, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> that never stopped my dreams from having my teeth just shatter and fall out >_>
> 
> its actually pretty comon between night-grinders... these falling out teeth nightmare.
> 
> as for the rotten molar... it happened was i lost a filling, and the denteist couldnt see me till am onth later... it just deterieated (it shattered more, and now no filling will hold, and the pain of one there is too sever... i gotta get the remenants removed)



I don't grind and I have those dreams a fair amount.
And so does everyone I know.
I don't remember what its supposed to mean. I think its supposed to be based around social obligations towards appearance and being scared of not reaching them.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a severe case of aichmophobia - fear of needles.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 2, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I have a severe case of aichmophobia - fear of needles.


oh hell, teres a name? im TERRIFIED of shots. i ca donate blood fine, so lo ng as i dont see them stick me... but blood-tests and shots im >____<


----------



## Runefox (Aug 2, 2009)

_Nobody_ else is terrified of harlequin foetuses?


----------



## X (Aug 2, 2009)

Runefox said:


> _Nobody_ else is terrified of harlequin foetuses?



i haven't seen them.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm not afraid of of death, but I AM afraid of possibly being paralyzed or having to endure an unnecessary amount of pain. 

So it's not death that scares me. It's living through it. XD


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm terribly afraid of spiders.

I'm also afraid of my homophobic father. -__-;;


----------



## Conte (Aug 2, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Those bodies could be tied down by rocks. O.O
> 
> I think I have a new phobia now. THANKS A LOT.


 
I'M SORRY.  Haha.  Just take a flash light with you every time you go swimming now.  While it likely will never work - it might give you a strange sense of comfort.  

You know what else scares the crud out of me? Freaking grates on city side-walks and stuff.  You know, the metal grates everywhere with the water drainage pipes and shiz underneath that are like 10 feet down.  

Yeah.  Every time I walk over one of those, I'm afraid I'm going to fall through and break my legs.  Cause, once again, ya' never know.  One of them might be like ten years old and never been replaced.  Wouldn't it suck if you were the first to discover that?  YEP.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 2, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I'm also afraid of my homophobic father. -__-;;


On the subject of family, I'm afriad of my abusive mother and my nary non-existent father. And then my alcoholic convict older brother...

Life is good in my family.. -__-;;


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 2, 2009)

X said:


> i haven't seen them.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGFsIIdkGLU

You cannot unsee it... NSFW


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 2, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> On the subject of family, I'm afriad of my abusive mother and my nary non-existent father. And then my alcoholic convict older brother...
> 
> Life is good in my family.. -__-;;



Christ, I was just at a family reunion yesterday. All of my relatives are practically homophobic like my dad, and most of them were drunk. I was so scared for myself. T_T


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 2, 2009)

Cheers to sucky family life.. :/

*holds up cup of tea*


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 2, 2009)

*Holds up a sippy cup full of booze*

Cheers, indeed.


----------



## X (Aug 2, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGFsIIdkGLU
> 
> You cannot unsee it... NSFW



saw that on /x/ a while ago, didn't disturb me much.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 2, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGFsIIdkGLU
> 
> You cannot unsee it... NSFW



I'm going to bed with nightmares tonight...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 2, 2009)

X said:


> saw that on /x/ a while ago, didn't disturb me much.


 
Its an actual medical condition... Not paranormal shit...


Ahkmill said:


> I'm going to bed with nightmares tonight...


 
You are welcome...


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 3, 2009)

Deep water.


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 3, 2009)

The Bees are everywhere... Watching us

*cowers*

The bees...


----------



## Jelly (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, that's okay. :3
I think bees are cute.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 3, 2009)

Bees are pretty cute.

It's wasps that make me nervous. >_<


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 3, 2009)

I love birds and bees...

>>
<<


----------



## redfury (Aug 3, 2009)

in this im a normal person for once yay! i am scared of heights but that is rational


----------



## Jelly (Aug 3, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> Bees are pretty cute.
> 
> It's wasps that make me nervous. >_<



Yeah, not a big fan of wasps.
All they really ever want to do is sting the shit out of you.
They don't even go out looking for food or wood.
They're just looking for your sorry ass sippin' a soda and trying to work on a tan.
If they happen to eat some wood, whatever.
It was a good day for Mr. Wasp.
That bastard. :C


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 3, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Yeah, not a big fan of wasps.
> All they really ever want to do is sting the shit out of you.
> They don't even go out looking for food or wood.
> They're just looking for your sorry ass sippin' a soda and trying to work on a tan.
> ...



This.

I fucking hate bees and wasps.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 3, 2009)

any kind of yellow jacket bother me. the stingers.... so pointy... so sharp... and now: so deadly


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh yeah... I also have this completely paralyzing (yet irrational) fear of one of my family members seeing me use the internet.. I don't know why I'm so scared of it, but I am..


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 3, 2009)

id be terrified if my mom found out i, a 24 year old woman, read *gasp* ROMANCE that has ZOMG sex scenes >_>... she already gave me wierd looks and a "dont read that smut" speech when she found one book i had had this cover: http://www.allysonjames.com/images101/MortalTempCoversm.jpg *insert eye roll*


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 3, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> any kind of yellow jacket bother me. the stingers.... so pointy... so sharp... and now: so deadly


 
I was stung on the eyelid by one of them...
In fact, I have been stung in really convenient places everytime I have been stung by insects that people are allergic to... First time I was stung by a bee, it was directly on the spinal chord... Muscle relaxants entered my system from my spinal chord...


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 3, 2009)

Japanese Hornets

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQQk_B4hwEs


----------



## pheonix (Aug 3, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Japanese Hornets
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQQk_B4hwEs



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuMS3KDNysM&feature=related

Those things are fucking huge dude.


----------



## Nick (Aug 3, 2009)

How in the world do you train a hornet to be a pet...

I don't have a strange phobia. Just spiders. Spiders are the only thing in the world that can make me scream like a little girl. You can ask my buddy about that. He'll tell you about the time I was backing out of a store parking lot at night and a spider webbed down from my rearview mirror. 

If he can make it through the whole thing without laughing too much.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 3, 2009)

pheonix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuMS3KDNysM&feature=related
> 
> Those things are fucking huge dude.



Oh my god.
My friend!!!
:3!!!


----------



## Runefox (Aug 3, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Japanese Hornets
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQQk_B4hwEs


 It's not the size that gets me (it does, too, but) look at how ferocious they are. They're literally cutting those bees in half (and not even eating them, it's just basically a slaughter). o__O



pheonix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuMS3KDNysM&feature=related
> 
> Those things are fucking huge dude.



Wow. That's actually... Kinda cool how that doesn't even really care that he's there.  I guess they're really docile when they have no contact with the hive.


----------



## Utsukushii (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a weird phobia of noise. I hear something I don't like such as a car pulling up or a voice, I'll wield the nearest unconventional weapon such as a keyboard pedal wrapped around my hand. I live in the middle of nowhere and I have a SLIGHT paranoia issue.


----------



## Cuddles (Aug 3, 2009)

My phobia is being alone for too long. I tend to over eat and curl up in a ball on my bed. I cry at random sometimes too.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 3, 2009)

- First-Trimester human embryo/fetus. Always creeped out by them, don't know why.
- Bees/Wasps. Gotten over bees; they're cool now. But wasps still make me jump. I've never been stung though....
- And the aforementioned monstrosity in that YouTube video....nauseating!


----------



## Timitei (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh my gosh. I'm, like...The QUEEN of weird phobias! x3
I have telephobia, the fear of telephones and talking on them. [It's especially weird since I'm a teenage girl and every other teenage girl seems to be obsessed with their cellphones.]

Also, I have this HORRIBLE fear of waterballoons, and there's not even a NAME for that, so I must be unique. x3

And...I'm scared of ants.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Aug 3, 2009)

everything i can overcome expect 
1)bugs 
2)stupidity


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 3, 2009)

i used to have gymnophobia: fear of nudity... i was never compfortable with my body... id avoid looking at it for long, or looking myself in the mirror... but thanksto my boyfriend... im not so nervoius... still terrified of anyone ELSE seeing me nekid, but since he likes my looks, im not that uncomfortable with myself


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 3, 2009)

Hmm I'm kind of got a phobia of Small lizards, but I Like bigger lizards, I also got like a phobia of being mauled and blood


----------



## Idlewild (Aug 3, 2009)

Let's see here:
-Mycophobia: Fear of mold and fungus
-Fear of sunflowers
-Fear of slugs
-Fear of clusters of holes (like Shenzi mentioned that toad that gives brith through holes in their back *shudders*)
-Fear of the Apocalypse (this one is bad enough to send me into panic attacks)

And those are the weird ones. I'm afraid of all bugs, but really, who isn't except for etymologists


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 3, 2009)

-Clowns
-Ventriloquist Dummies
-Ventriloquist Dummies dressed as Clowns


----------



## kashaki (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a fear of seaweed.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 3, 2009)

preppy airheads 



...they scare the shit out of me..oh yeah and big spiders


----------



## Get-dancing (Aug 3, 2009)

Normal things:
-Spiders, they make me squirm.
-Ghosts, make me cry. Not joking, no one in the world hates ghosts but me!

Odder things:
-Some people can't stand the sound of a nails of a blackboard. I can't stand the sounds of chewing on polistyrene or scraping off frost off of things.
-Brides, the dress, eugh!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 3, 2009)

Spiders, i can tolerate small ones, i can almost tolerate tarantulas, just nothing inbetween.

Ladders, tall ladders leaning against a wall i can't climb up, i get on a few rungs at the bottom and chicken out.

Water where i can't see the bottom of, like dirty old rivers, i hate going in cause i can't see the bottom.


----------



## Jack (Aug 3, 2009)

heights, the unknown... and bugs.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 3, 2009)

spiders, heights, not being able to move. a weird one that isn't really a fear but im slightly annoyed by it is blowing up balloons. I always think that I'm gonna blow too much and it's just gonna pop and sting me T_T *Edit* also have algoraphobia, the fear of al gore.


----------



## Exploding-Zombies (Aug 3, 2009)

Most male teachers and getting my achilles tendon sliced. D:


----------



## ChapperIce (Aug 3, 2009)

being impaled by a toothpick in some way (I had a bunch go through my hand to the other side in 7th grade...don't ask), so I'm very wary when picking my teeth with them.


and


vaccums.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 3, 2009)

Exploding-Zombies said:


> Most male teachers and getting my achilles tendon sliced. D:



AUGH
I always think of that scene from Pet Sematary.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 3, 2009)

The only thing I think I'm really afraid of is heights, but I love roller coasters and climbing and stuff because I like the feeling of being afraid :\


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm afraid of senility (I'm not afraid of death, just getting old, senile, and useless). I'm also terrified of smiley faces. Not all of them, just the original. No one smiles like that unless they're up to something or just had  a lombotomy.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 3, 2009)

ChapperIce said:


> being impaled by a toothpick in some way (I had a bunch go through my hand to the other side in 7th grade...don't ask), so I'm very wary when picking my teeth with them.



I would like to hear the story behind that....


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 4, 2009)

another fear: getting in a car accident involv ing a tracter trailer... those double trailers scare the bejebs out of me... they hae a hard enough time draging ONE giant trailer, but 2!? WTF idiot thought up that!?


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm also terrified of getting lemon juice in my eye... I love lemons, and I wear glasses, but still... I always coward when squeezing a lemon.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 4, 2009)

Im terrified of ants or any other hive mind like organism.
They will inherit the earth.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 4, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> - First-Trimester human embryo/fetus. Always creeped out by them, don't know why.
> - Bees/Wasps. Gotten over bees; they're cool now. But wasps still make me jump. I've never been stung though....
> - And the aforementioned monstrosity in that YouTube video....nauseating!



Funny/ironic thing happened shortly after I posted this...I stepped on a bee (NOT a wasp) while walking barefoot in the grass and it stung me in the little toe. No allergic reaction or swelling, but it hurt like HELL! Not scared now, just fucking PISSED!


----------



## Like_a_Fawx (Aug 4, 2009)

some phobias of me

-fear of the dark(not necisarilly the darkness itself but what lurks in the dark)
-not a fear but kinda makes me cringe cotton balls cant squeeze em or i unno terrible lol
-fear of jumping into water from somewhat high places over like 15 feet
-fear of drowning while drinking juice a bit odd of a phobia
-fear of brakes going out on an vehicle im in like i dream about that happening scarry stuff


----------



## Leostale (Aug 4, 2009)

-Balls(sports related balls) hitting my balls(the male part)
- fear of getting rejected
- fear of flying and biting insects except for those good and nice ones


----------



## Foxsicle (Aug 4, 2009)

Not much bothers me.
Just bugs. -shudder-
My friend's neighborhood has these grasshopper things that are HUUUGE. They are about the length and width as the size of an average person's hand. If you look out the window from the 2nd or 3rd story, you can still see them on the ground. I've never seen such a huge bug...

I also have a fear of being helpless/useless, where I would need to depend on someone/something to live.


----------



## Roccie (Aug 4, 2009)

Me has eisotrophobia ;-;


----------



## Nargle (Aug 4, 2009)

Foxsicle said:


> I also have a fear of being helpless/useless, where I would need to depend on someone/something to live.



Heh, this reminds me of Into the Wild (My second favorite move next to Wall-E) where Alexander Supertramp says he didn't think he'd want to depend on much more then leaves and berries.

You'd have to see the movie to understand, I guess. Or read the book. I'll read it as soon as I get enough money scrounged up to head over to Half Priced Books and buy it =3


----------



## InuAkiko (Aug 4, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> When I was really little I was afraid of vampires in the toilet that would attack you if you sat down... >__<



Are you messing around or are you for serious? 'Cause I did the same thing for a bit when I was 3. Vampires and the Aliens from the movie of the same name.

Nowadays it's mostly bug and shock images for me. Oh, and heights.

Someone may have posted this already buuut: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTN9FnoSVFc


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 5, 2009)

i have a fear of losing my hands.... their y most valuiable asset. theire probably the sexiest non-sexual part of my body...

ive also developed a fear of cheese. im serious;... suddenly if i eat too much of a cheese by-product (something with cheese sauce, or grilled cheese with extra sharp cheese, i develop severe agonizing gastronimal problematic  pain.


----------

